# banana obsession!



## arlosmom (May 13, 2014)

My 2.5 year old son loves bananas. He snacks on them throughout the day which I think is great but he's started eating them when he needs comforting. If he gets hurt or upset he always wants a banana afterwards. The bad part is he always wants one at bedtime which is bad for his teeth. And he wants to fall asleep with it in his mouth. It's always a struggle at bedtime to get him to bed without a banana or to fish it out of his mouth after he's asleep. It's one of the only times he'll throw a fit. Does anyone else have this problem with their kids?


----------



## mamapigeon (Dec 16, 2010)

My son also loves bananas. He can eat a whole bunch by himself in one day... I have to put them in a cupboard out of reach to prevent him from eating them all. I just tell him he can have something else to eat if he's already had one that day.


----------

